# Newbie Questions...



## ECC (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello Folks. I still live in the States but I've been looking to "retire" elsewhere for a very long time. I'm a disabled Vet on a fixed income and quite frankly, I cannot continue to afford to live in the US. I had been leaning towards Belize but after reading up on Thailand, I'm fairly certain that this is where I want to be. *I would greatly appreciate any and all helpful advice I can get!* I love the mountains (I live in the Rocky Mountains right now) but I've always dreamed about retiring on (or near) a tropical beach. I'm going to list quite a few questions down below and like I said, I'd greatly appreciate all the helpful advice I can get.

I'm over 50% service connected and I get all of my health care and medications through the VA. Is it possible, and legal, to have my VA medications shipped into Thailand?

Health insurance would be the next question. In the States, I'm 100% covered through the VA. I also have Medicare available to me through my SS disability. Is it possible to get medical care in Thailand using either of these systems...or am I out of luck once I leave the States?

I would love to be able to live a nice lifestyle on about $1200/mo...is this realistic??? From what I've read, it sounds like this should be easy...is that really true? Before you answer, I like modern conveniences and a decent home...air conditioning would be nice. I would like to have high speed internet...and the basics.

I've read conflicting information on whether or not westerners are discriminated against...could someone clear this up for me? 

Are Thai women receptive to American men (as in long term, committed relationships/marriage)? Are they loyal and devoted to their partners? I'm recently divorced and at 41 years old, I don't see myself staying single...especially with the beautiful women in Thailand.

What are some of the cheaper areas of the country to live in (beach areas)? I'd like to be in a safe area with other expats but not necessarily a high tourist area. I'm seeking some place kind of quiet but not completely dead, as I am still young and want to enjoy life.

I won't move without my dogs, so I definitely have to figure out a way to bring them with me. I'm also curious about bringing other things...can you import things like ATV's, vehicles, etc?

This question is VERY important to me. I've been told that firearm ownership is legal in Thailand. Is this true? I am an avid shooter. I owned a gun store until recently. I am used to carrying a firearm on me 24/7. Is this going to be possible in Thailand???

What kind of things am I missing here...what are some serious concerns with living in Thailand? I've read that Denuge Fever is a problem. Is it something that you have to be really worried about? What about other diseases and dangers?

*Oh...another somewhat important question*...I've read that the Thai's are pretty formal in their dress...and they expect you to dress the same. In warmer climates, I'm a shorts, sandals, and T-shirt kind of guy. I read somewhere that shorts are frowned upon. Is this true? I'm very casual in my dress. I usually wear jeans and a decent shirt for every day type of situations. I'm not sure I want to move somewhere that I have to be seriously concerned about my attire. I dress decently...just casual. I also like wearing shorts. Will this pose a problem for me?

Any other input I can get from you guys/gals would be GREATLY appreciated! I've never been there...but I'm kind of thinking about just coming over there and just staying. Ideally, if I have to make a trip there first, I would like to be permanently moved over there by the end of next summer. 

I have a steep learning curve in front of me...but I'm OK with that. Thank you very much for any help you can give me!!!


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*A steep learning curve*

ECC:

First, welcome to the forum, a good place to start. Read, read, and read some more. A great deal of information is available from experienced expats living in Thailand. Many topics covered. You need to do a thorough investigation before you make any plans. 

Disabled vet; contact Chiang Mai Veterans of Foreign Wars Post 12074 (Chiangmai Post) and VFW post9876 Pattaya Chon Buri Thailand (Pattaya Post), also VFW Post 9876 - Pattaya City, Thailand (is a list of Thailand VFW posts). Here you have our military brothers living in Thailand. They can provide the specifics concerning health care services available outside the US.

*Your problem is; *you need legal permission to stay in Thailand long term. You qualify for a tourist visa. This is a visitors visa. You can manipulate with multiple entries and border runs. Border runs are work. With visa costs, time and transit, ever changing criteria and varying enforcement criteria, this is a problematic unknown and really is not a viable method of living in Thailand. 

You need a long-stay visa. You will not qualify for a retirement visa age wise for nine years, you also need to meet the financial requirements (800kBt/annum or 65kBt/mo) for a single. Note: if you marry a Thai the financial requirements halve. Also, if you marry a Thai you can get a spouse (family) visa eliminating the age requirement. 

Education visa while you attend school is a long term visa. 

You could possibly school to be an English-as-a-second-language instructor and get an employment visa and work permit. 

Read the sticky threads: Thailand: visits and tourist visas, and, Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners.

Also visit the website: Royal Thai Consulate - General Los Angeles this is the consulate handling Idaho. 

Short answers:

$1,200/month is doable. 

No discrimination.

Guns; unknown.

Dogs - bring.

Vehicles - cost prohibitive to import.

Dress - formal in temples and offices, beach attire on the beach. Your method of dress is a reflection on you and your standards. It will determine how the Thai's view you.

Thai women are receptive to American men.

Dengue fever - take precautions. 

Hope this helps.

Good luck - you do have a steep learning curve if you want to succeed.


----------



## ECC (Dec 14, 2012)

stednick said:


> ECC:
> 
> First, welcome to the forum, a good place to start. Read, read, and read some more. A great deal of information is available from experienced expats living in Thailand. Many topics covered. You need to do a thorough investigation before you make any plans.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the wealth of information! It's much appreciated!


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

ECC
I have gone into the gun situation here as I did alot lot shooting in NZ. CAS, pistol shooting and hunting.
Even though the law here says you can own a firearm it would take years before you would get it.
It is possible to shoot on some army and police ranges under supervision using there firearms but ammo is very expensive. You would not be able to reload.
I hope that perhaps someone from Chiang mai or Bangkok can explain more where there is more firearms involment re competition. Sadly I gave up the idea. Goodluck in your venture should you decide on Thailand.


----------



## ECC (Dec 14, 2012)

Dumbo said:


> ECC
> I have gone into the gun situation here as I did alot lot shooting in NZ. CAS, pistol shooting and hunting.
> Even though the law here says you can own a firearm it would take years before you would get it.
> It is possible to shoot on some army and police ranges under supervision using there firearms but ammo is very expensive. You would not be able to reload.
> I hope that perhaps someone from Chiang mai or Bangkok can explain more where there is more firearms involment re competition. Sadly I gave up the idea. Goodluck in your venture should you decide on Thailand.



Thank you for the information. I really appreciate it!


----------



## siamcounseling (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome and be sure to ask again if you didnt understand any of the information.


----------



## Andrew Hicks (Jan 16, 2009)

You'd better get out to Thailand and see how it feels.

Lots of western guys wearing shorts and a tee short just love it including myself. I've even written a book about retiring with a young lady in Thailand. You could google it and see.

Best wishes for your great adventure.

Andrew


----------

